# Beautiful In All Respects



## RonPrice (Aug 23, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL PUNCTUATION

This afternoon I saw Yehudi Menuhin evaluating the playing of a young violinist of masterclass standard and Anne-Sophie Mutter playing Beethoven’s Violin Sonata. The two women were very beautiful and their playing a delight.
-ABC TV, 4:00-5:00 pm, 11 April 1999.


I saw two beauties, so fine, so rare,
so intelligent, so sweet,
play a music
my heart could hardly bare.
It lifted me toward a heavenly spire,
far beyond earth’s dust and mire.

Could such perfection fill my soul
and take me far from this life’s schoal?
Could these beauties and their sound
purify my spirit and mind at one bound?
Or would it be just one more play
punctuating lust and sadness on their way?

Ron Price
11 April 1999


----------



## Tinaj0669 (Sep 20, 2020)

“PIANO” BY DAN HOWELL

Her wattled fingers can’t
stroke the keys with much
grace or assurance anymore,
and the tempo is always
rubato, halting, but still
that sound—notes quivering
and clear in their singularity,
filing down the hallway—
aches with pure intention, the
melody somehow prettier
as a remnant than
whatever it used to be.


----------

